# Schwert der Tausend Wahrheiten



## Dollohow (11. Dezember 2007)

Jo leutz. Schau mir grad nochma die SouthPark-WoW folge an^^ Da bekomm die ja n schwert mit 120dps, das dem gegner komplett das mana entzieht und +80 ausdauer hat. Hab mir gedacht vllt gibts das ja bald wirklich!? Das arthas das droppt. Sagt mal was ihr davon haltet. Weil ganz so abwägig find ichs nicht, bei den waffen dies schon gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Dollo


----------



## Tschazera (11. Dezember 2007)

Dieses Item exestiert nicht, wie so vieles aus South-Park.


----------



## Kildorim (11. Dezember 2007)

Wäre auch ein klein wenig imba^^


----------



## Dollohow (11. Dezember 2007)

Tschazera schrieb:


> Dieses Item exestiert nicht, wie so vieles aus South-Park.


Wie ich schon sagte "Vllt wird es das besagte Item bald geben". Die Folge wurde ja auch von Blizz mit produziert


----------



## chaoskarl87 (11. Dezember 2007)

/sign

Hinzugefügt sei wird es auch nie geben ^^

Ich stell mirs genau vor ein krieger stürmt mich an und zack ist mein komplettes mana weg :/ wenn das net mal overpowerd wäre weis ich auch net weiter ^^


----------



## Kildorim (11. Dezember 2007)

Dann würden wenigstens nicht immer alle sagen, dass Hexer imba sind^^


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Dezember 2007)

Kildorim schrieb:


> Dann würden wenigstens nicht immer alle sagen, dass Hexer imba sind^^


aber die magier,palas,priester, etc.
würden sich beschweren


----------



## Mearana (11. Dezember 2007)

also das was Stan in der Folge kriegt ist von der Optik ja Frostmourne...und das Arthas das ding droppt ist wohl wahrscheinlich. Wenn aber eigentlich auch nur 1Char pro Server das ding kriegen duerfte..


----------



## b1ubb (11. Dezember 2007)

chaoskarl87 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Hinzugefügt sei wird es auch nie geben ^^
> 
> Ich stell mirs genau vor ein krieger stürmt mich an und zack ist mein komplettes mana weg :/ wenn das net mal overpowerd wäre weis ich auch net weiter ^^



da würde ich dann meinen krieger wieder umskillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nur mehr gegen stoffis spielen =)


----------



## Skydragoon13 (11. Dezember 2007)

*hust* wenn ihr das Imba findet.. also ich denke es entzieht (falls es eingebaut wird) nur jeweils ein Teil mana.. und diese 80 Ausdauer.. pff guckt euch ma das Bollwerk von Azzinoth an ! sind ja auchschon 60 Ausdauer..


----------



## StyxZ (11. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt es bzw es hat es gegeben.
Kein Fake.. in TBC Beta hat es bei einen Arena Händler gegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vllt Bug, vllt Easter Egg.. aber als TBC offical releset worden ist, wurde es entfernt oder schon früher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrda (11. Dezember 2007)

Das_ Sword of a Thousand Truths_ gab es zu BC Beta Zeiten durchaus - es war die Arena S1 Einhand. Außerdem gib es das Schwert schon im Outland Set des TCGs.
Ein "Recyceln" in Wrath ist also wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.

Falls mir iwer nicht glaubt: go Google.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Dezember 2007)

naja arthas dropt frostmoune ^^

und 120dps ist für ein 2h schwert auch nimmer viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mana weg würde blizz entfernen oder vlt auf zieht dem gegner pro schlag 1% mana ab ^^)

und wie die vorposter gesagt haben. in der beta gabs das alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (10. Juni 2008)

tjaja...aber wenn du dir die folge anguckst, siehst du, dass das ein einhand-schwert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashi (10. Juni 2008)

Dass Arthas ein 120dps Sword droppt, ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.

LG Bashi


----------



## WLKTester (10. Juni 2008)

Mearana schrieb:


> also das was Stan in der Folge kriegt ist von der Optik ja Frostmourne...und das Arthas das ding droppt ist wohl wahrscheinlich. Wenn aber eigentlich auch nur 1Char pro Server das ding kriegen duerfte..


Des hat 0 Ähnlichkeit mit Frostmourne. Des hat mit ner Waffe von Kel'Thuzad aus Naxx ähnlichkeit.
Das richtige Frostmourne sieht so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (10. Juni 2008)

Die South Park Entwickler haben zwar mit Blizzard zusammengearbeitet, das Schwert ist und bleibt aber fiktiv. Es ist, wie im Fernsehen auch, einfach vieeeel zu mächtig^^ Da gitbs auch kein "vielleicht"... So etwas würde einfach das Spielbalancing kaputt machen, an dem Bliz schon seit Jahren feilt...
Stell dir vor, auf einmal stehst du ohne Mana da, das wäre unfair! Außerdem müsste Blizzard sich Gegenfähigkeiten überlegen, mit der man sich dagegen währen kann. Und schon wäre das Balancing im Ar.... äh Po.
Außerdem heißt das legendäre Schwert von Arthas Frostmourne, und nicht "Schwert der tausend Wahrheiten" , oder irre ich mcih da?


----------



## theriggiboy (10. Juni 2008)

ganz kla ein fake so wie die ganze sendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (10. Juni 2008)

dieses schwert gibt es zwar nicht mehr wie in der beta...aber es ist noch da und heisst die zehrende kälte...halt anderer name und andere stats...nur der skin ist noch gleich...bissel ähnlichkeit mit frostmourne....und hier der link http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23577 ....hf ^^


----------



## Ilunadin (10. Juni 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> dieses schwert gibt es zwar nicht mehr wie in der beta...aber es ist noch da und heisst die zehrende kälte...halt anderer name und andere stats...nur der skin ist noch gleich...bissel ähnlichkeit mit frostmourne....und hier der link http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23577 ....hf ^^



Nujaich warte darauf endlich  lvl 20 zu werden dabei töte ich  schon seit 2 1/2 Jahren Schweine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja Scherz beiseite(spiele ja nichtmal  1 1/2 jahre^^),ich dneke dieses Schwert war einfach ein Gag udn sollte die "Fette obe rpro gamer suchti"-wirkung verstärken^^ naja und  Blizzards ungeschick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aldermahn (10. Juni 2008)

Mearana schrieb:


> also das was Stan in der Folge kriegt ist von der Optik ja Frostmourne...und das Arthas das ding droppt ist wohl wahrscheinlich. Wenn aber eigentlich auch nur 1Char pro Server das ding kriegen duerfte..



Meine Glaskugel sagt mir das Arthas garnicht direkt beim Addon Release getötet werden kann, man wird ihm mal übern weg laufen aber den finalen Kampf sehe ich erst kurz vorm 3.


----------



## Denewardtor (10. Juni 2008)

mächtig mit lvl80? lolz das DIng wäre ja nichtmal auf 70imba, Grund:

-80Ausdauer? nett aber nicht imba!
-120Dps? hmmm ist Kara/S1, das Ding ist ja ne Zweihand
-gegen eine Manaklasse vllt nett, aber einem Krieger oder Schurken ist es egal wie viel Mana ihm abgezogen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (11. Juni 2008)

Das Ding gibts nich und is durch den manadrain viel zu imbalanced.

Arthas wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Frostmourne als Legendary dropen, auch wenn er vll net stirbt und man ihn nur besiegt bla bla bla, andererseits kann es auch sein, dass Frostmourne kein richtiger Waffendrop wird, sondern nur ein item, das unter anderem benötigt wird , um den Corrupted Ashbringer zum richtigen Ashbringer zu machen, was auch besser in die story passen würde, da frostmourne eig nur schrecken und pi pa po verbreitet hat und eig zerstört werden muss.

Viel logischer wäre aber, dass man den gereinigten Ashbringer eben für den kampf gegen arthas braucht, ähnlich wie im kampf gegen keal'thas die waffen, weil der Ashbringer geschaffen wurde um die Geißel zu vernichten (evtl. das Gegenstück zu Frostmourne).


Soviel dazu^^


----------



## Kawock (11. Juni 2008)

Tschazera schrieb:


> ... wie so vieles aus South-Park.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Waaaas ?!! 

Oh nein... mein Weltbild ist zerstört... South Park ist nicht real ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tevik (11. Juni 2008)

Bashi schrieb:


> Dass Arthas ein 120dps Sword droppt, ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> LG Bashi



ach wenn ihm grad lustig danach ist, wieso denn nicht *g*

aber ich find des geil mit mana entziehen, aber besser wärs, so ne art aura die das schwert gibt, so dass wenn man es gezogen hat im umkreis von 40m allen das mana entzogen wird, das wär doch mal was


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2008)

da hat er gegen meinen schurken keinen leichten kampf (=
mein mana konnt ihr haben xD


----------



## Shiro Firerage (11. Juni 2008)

Das Schwert ist vom Style her so wie Eiseskälte was von Kel thuzad dropt


----------



## Phobius (11. Juni 2008)

Ja den USB-Stick würde ich mir gerne mal klauen ...
Wäre sicher ne gute Waffe gegen Hexer *gg*

Aber falls diese Waffe echt implementiert werden würde wäre das erste was ich mache auf eine Nicht-Mana Klasse umzusteigen ^^


----------



## Lillyan (11. Juni 2008)

Tevik schrieb:


> ach wenn ihm grad lustig danach ist, wieso denn nicht *g*
> 
> aber ich find des geil mit mana entziehen, aber besser wärs, so ne art aura die das schwert gibt, so dass wenn man es gezogen hat im umkreis von 40m allen das mana entzogen wird, das wär doch mal was



Klar... am besten einfach ein schwert nehmen, bei dem beim ersten Schlag alles 40m Entfernung tot umkippt....

Also, ich denke kaum, daß es so ein Schwert jemals geben wird, da es das komplette Balancing wieder total auf den Kopf stellen würde.


----------



## Arkoras (11. Juni 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> da es das komplette Balancing wieder total auf den Kopf stellen würde.



genau DESHALB wird Blizz es sicher einführen^^


----------



## Ronas (11. Juni 2008)

ich fände es echt nice wenn sowas ins spiel implementiert würde, um es nicht ganz so imba zu gestalten könnte es ja stattdessen einen effekt wie folgt haben:

Trefferchance: Entzieht dem Ziel 200 mana und heilt euch im gegenzug um die entfernte manamenge.

MfG Ronas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (11. Juni 2008)

Also ich vermute ja mal, dass man bei WotLK als Goblin-Ingenieursmeister endlich die [Atombombe der tausend Megatonnen] bauen kann.

Für die Mats muss man zwar mindestens ein halbes Jahr lang jeden Tag 10 Stunden farmen und der Gegenstand kann nur einmal pro Server hergestellt werden...
Aber es lohnt sich. Denn bei Benutzung werden sämtliche Mobs der gesamten Welt getötet und man steigt sofort (durch die erhaltenen EPs) auf Stufe 100 auf. Die zerstörerische Wirkung bezieht sich aber nicht nur auf Mobs, sondern auch auf alle Spieler (sich selbst eingeschlossen). Aufgrund der starken Wirkung der Waffe werden die Spieler aber nicht einfach getötet, sondern der Char wird unwideruflich vom Server gelöscht. (Nette Möglichkeit von Blizzard, endlich mal wieder die Server ein wenig aufzuräumen.)


Naja, es könnte aber auch sein, dass es doch nicht implementiert wird... was denkt ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Topic
Ganz ehrlich? Glaub nicht alles, was im Fernsehen oder Internet gesagt wird.
Wenn man es doch mal logisch betrachtet, wird Blizzard mit Sicherheit niemals eine Waffe einbauen, die einem anderen Spieler seine komplette Angriffsmöglichkeit entzieht (wie im aktuellen Beispiel das gesamte Mana). Da braucht man also nichts spekulieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adrian Noch (22. Mai 2010)

das gabs mal in der spezialledition von wow


----------



## powerpaket (22. Mai 2010)

Kleiner Tip an alle ungläubigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das besagte Schwert ist im WoW nicht direkt implementiert   aber wer sich die Mühe mach mal  Hier zu schaun, der wird erkennen das Salzman(der Typ aus der Buchhaltung) es tatsächlich auf ein ITEM geschafft hat. 
OK die Werte passen nicht zur Serie aber da passt auch der Plan mit dem Wildschweine kloppen nicht..  und der 18 Stunden Kampf..
Aber an sich ne lustige Idee. Und zumindest das Design passt hier dann auch wieder


----------



## Seacore (22. Mai 2010)

Threadnekromantie, in Naxxramas droppts als Tankschwert, mti entsprechendem Aussehn und Beschreibung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (22. Mai 2010)

also das model gibts in naxxramas ^^ 

Töter der Leblosen

"von salzman prophezeit"


----------



## Reaper13 (22. Mai 2010)

Hier stand das Gleiche wie bei Powerpaket,Seacore und Drop-Dead


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (22. Mai 2010)

Schaut mal das Schwert an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gleiche Modell wie das Schwert in South Park und es steht sogar noch drunter "Von Salzman Prophezeit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Zu langsam -.- 

EDIT2: Ich sollte mal alle Beiträge lesen bevor ich was poste...


----------



## fraudani (23. Mai 2010)

Ähm, habt Ihr mal geschaut, wie aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt dieser Thread ist?


----------



## Dropz (23. Mai 2010)

fraudani schrieb:


> Ähm, habt Ihr mal geschaut, wie aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt dieser Thread ist?



alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr alt aber ich finde es erstaunlich das es so ein alter Thread in den Forenticker schafft XD Das ist das erste mal,dass ich sowas sehe


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (23. Mai 2010)

Das Schwert wäre dann pflicht für 1DD im Raid > 
Da Bosse mit Mana ja nur noch umgenuked werden müssen, 
weil sie nichts mehr machen können würd ich jetzt mal behaupten.

Und im Arenateam wäre das Teil auch Pflicht weil Caster ja auch nichts mehr machen können.

Daher das Item ist erfunden bzw es gabs mal in der Beta aber wurde umgeändert.


----------



## dudubaum (23. Mai 2010)

das sieht auch so aus^^


----------



## Nero!! (23. Mai 2010)

Die southpark folge stammt aus einer der früheren saffeln...müsste sich so um classic/bc abgespielt haben also denke ich nicht dass es jetzt zu ''pre cata'' eingefügt wird :>


----------



## Zuraxx (23. Mai 2010)

Wenn man bemerkt, das die WoW soputhparkfolge, zu classic zeiten gemacht wurde, glaube ich nicht das das Arthas droppen würde, 2tens ist das die Optik von dem Töter der Leblosen aus dem alten Naxx, und außerdem wäre das Schwert wirklich schwach für die heutigen verhältnisse, wie z.B. Schadowmourne.


----------



## Anonymus299 (23. Mai 2010)

Das Schert gab/gibts nicht und wird es auch nie geben.....

Und jetzt lasst die Leiche wieder ruhen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (23. Mai 2010)

dudubaum schrieb:


> das sieht auch so aus^^




Das ist auch dass Schwert, zwar nicht der name, aber Optik und die Stats, aber dass Gelbe da unten deutet darauf hin, dass dieses dass Schwert sein soll.
In der Southpark WoW-Folge sagen die Arbeiter dass "Salzman" dass Schwert erstellt hat, so steht es auch bei diesem Item da unten in Gelb.


----------



## Runenleser (23. Mai 2010)

das schwert gibt es bereits im game 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=39344 hat das selbe aussehen und es steht auch unten der satz "prophezeit von Salzman" was ja auch aus der folge stammt


----------



## Reintoll (23. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte auch nur mal schnell erwähnen das es das Schwert schon gibt, der Thread uuuralt ist und das nen Text unter dem Schwert steht und überhaupt. Ich glaub ich hab alles unwichtige wiederholt, oder? Nein, das Ding wäre total super-unfair-imba-NERF-Schwertträger!!!!

Hab ich nu alles?


----------



## sedonium (23. Mai 2010)

Reintoll schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch nur mal schnell erwähnen das es das Schwert schon gibt, der Thread uuuralt ist und das nen Text unter dem Schwert steht und überhaupt. Ich glaub ich hab alles unwichtige wiederholt, oder? Nein, das Ding wäre total super-unfair-imba-NERF-Schwertträger!!!!
> 
> Hab ich nu alles?



Sei mal nicht so fies ja ? Ich glaub kaum dass die vorherigen Poster absichtlich das doppelt und dreifach gepostet haben.


Liegt wohl einfach an einem erhöhten Mitteilungsbedürfnis!

Übrigens das Schwert gibts schon ingame! Wer sich die Mühe macht: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=39344   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2010)

_Arrg..Thread Nekrophilie wer hat den dami angefangen _


----------



## Zodttd (23. Mai 2010)

Könnten wir jetzt mal aufhören diesen uralt-Thread weiter zu mißbrauchen?

Wir wissen jetzt von ca. 20 Leuten, dass es das Schwert Töter der Leblosen gibt, welches ähnlich ausschaut, gut und Ruhe jetzt. Ich fühle mich so frei den Thread mal zu reporten.


----------



## Jiwari (23. Mai 2010)

Reintoll schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch nur mal schnell erwähnen das es das Schwert schon gibt, der Thread uuuralt ist und das nen Text unter dem Schwert steht und überhaupt. Ich glaub ich hab alles unwichtige wiederholt, oder? Nein, das Ding wäre total super-unfair-imba-NERF-Schwertträger!!!!
> 
> Hab ich nu alles?



Reintoll....?

!

Reintoll

Eintroll!

Du wurdest entlarvt, also troll dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2010)

schon passiert


----------



## Délerôn (23. Mai 2010)

Eigendlich ist das net frostmourne sondern Töter de Leblosen...dropt glaub ich bei Razuvius im 10ner...steht au nen quote bei "Von Salzman prophezeit" Wie es in der SOuthparkfolge auch hieß..."Wer hat das prophezeit?" "Salzman, aus der Buchhaltung"

mfg
Délerôn


----------



## Noxiel (23. Mai 2010)

Der letzte Beitrag war von 2008. Ich denke der TE wird sich in der Zwischenzeit wohl seine Gedanken zum Item gemacht haben. Ich schließe also und führe den Thread seiner letzten Bestimmung zu.


----------

